# Water temps.



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a good site to monitor sea surface temperatures on the beach?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hiltons or ripcharts


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

atlantacapt said:


> Hiltons or ripcharts


Thank you. Checking them now.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

ON the Beach NO, it will probably change 10 degrees today with the sun coming out. The temp in the bay at low tide will vary as much as 30 degrees from the 3 barges and 40 degrees from 25 miles offshore. Tides, sunny days cold fronts and wind effect the beach tides daily.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

daylate said:


> http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


I just checked the water temp there. It was showing 57 yesterday. I check the Navarre beach pier, and it shows the water temps is 71...that is quite a difference, and obviously incorrect.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Pilar said:


> I just checked the water temp there. It was showing 57 yesterday. I check the Navarre beach pier, and it shows the water temps is 71...that is quite a difference, and obviously incorrect.


Read my post, shallow water will change drastically.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My son is a surfer, so I get mine from Magic Seaweed. Says 65 right now. Sounds about right to me considering the mild winter. I'm unsure where their data comes from.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Pompano Joe said:


> My son is a surfer, so I get mine from Magic Seaweed. Says 65 right now. Sounds about right to me considering the mild winter. I'm unsure where their data comes from.


That certainly seems closer than 71 reported at Navarre beach pier. That data is from Hiltons.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Either way, I don't think it is warm enough yet to get the pompano really active. I caught one about two weeks ago, nothing but drum, and a few reds since.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

A bit off topic here, but do you guys prefer the pompano rigs with floaters, or just red beads on them? I'm anxious to catch a few throwing a jig tipped with a sand flea. Haven't caught one using a jig yet, but I've only tried it maybe 2-3 times.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=pcbf1


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

All my rigs have floats, all are double drop some yellow some orange and some expensive yellow with orange dots. They have worked better for me than just beads so I stick with them


----------

